# A day from Heck.Let me tell you WHY WHY WHY???? UPDATE.



## terrilhb (Feb 16, 2012)

What a day today. My animals have drove me bonkers today. Moved my baby chicks outside. Went well. My darn goats screamed at me all day long. When I say scream I mean SCREAM. 5 of my guineas ran away from home today. Than they screamed at my neighbors house like it was killing them. When I went to get them they screamed at me. Got them home. Then my doe goat Sara took the chain off the gate and let herself out. Got her back in. But by then my buck got mad. So when I calmed him down he got his foot stuck in the gate and fence. UUUGGHH. He is ok. So my hubby brings home a different type of hay. With alphalpha. They are happy again. So I think. Then my bucks break into my guinea house and eat their food. Not alot but released all my birds. UUUGGGHH. Get them out and the birds back up. What a day. Sometimes I just want to pull all my hair out. But I do love them. UUUUUGGGGHHHHHH. Got through yesterday. But let me tell you about what my buck Tack did today. He keeps breaking my guinea's out. Even when their is not food.   I don't understand why. He is such a turd.


----------



## elevan (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 16, 2012)

I know the feeling. My neighbors almost called child protective services when I weaned my bottle baby down from 2 feedings a day to 1 feeding a day. That second feeding time came & passed without a bottle & she let the whole world know she wasn't happy with just her goat pellets... lol And you know how it sounds like they're saying "maaaaa, maaaaa!!!" lol


----------



## Dapplepony (Feb 17, 2012)

I HATE days like this!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 17, 2012)

I understand.

I have 2 yearlings who recently moved into general population.....the 'mean girls' won't let them eat, so every day I have to chase them down and drag them into the barn to eat seperately, and every.stinking.day. they make me find them / pull them in there kicking and screaming, like I'm trying to kill them instead of feed them.

HELLO.  IDIOTS...We've been doing this EVERY DAY for a week....get a CLUE.

And Gus, one of our LGD, doesn't like to get his feet wet.  So he'll stand at the barn door and look at the puddle of water and debate for 5 minutes whether or not dinner / full belly is better than wet feet.

Penny, my smart goat....watches / takes advantage of everything...so while I'm trying to drag the 2 yearlings into the barn, Gus is in the way / won't go in b/c of a puddle....I finally shove his fat butt out of the way, and drag one yearling in....someone acts like they're gonna butt the other one and off she goes...while I'm chasing her down, Penny sneaks in and knocks Derri off the milk stand and they have a fight.  I finally get Penny shoved out, Derri back on the stand, Gus eating his dinner, and drag the 2 yearlings over to their stall to eat...and Blue, another yearling, comes running out and escapes out the barn door before I can stop her.


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't take this the wrong way but I couldn't help but laugh at this, LOL. That sounds like something that WOULD happen to me. Ours animals can be such pain in the rears!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes they can be a pain, but the stories we get to tell are funny  and we love it


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 29, 2012)

So true!... Actually I've got a pretty funny pic. At least I thought it was funny, haha.

This is our buck, Titan. When I saw this I was like "Whaaaaaaat????" Lol. We fixed the fence, LOL. It was a pain trying to get him down too, without him getting hurt.


----------



## tnd5 (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh, my!  I would have had a heart attack if I saw Titan up there!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

I am having a heart attack right now because he looks just like my buck Clinton! Be right back gotta go check on him......


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 29, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I am having a heart attack right now because he looks just like my buck Clinton! Be right back gotta go check on him......


LOL, I've see quite a few that looked just like him. I love the light colored pygmies. Titan's son Milo is a real looker!


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh please tell me Titan was ok. I about had a heart attack just looking at the pictures. OH my.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 1, 2012)

Titan looks like a bit of a BUTTHEAD!  Did you scold him firmly and tell him to stop acting like such an idiot!


----------

